# Driftwood



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I was just curious if anyone had some drift wood that they think would look good in my 20l.  Im not looking for a hand out, ill buy it, i have just not found anything i like....that doest fall appart on me. 

Thanks


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Have you searched ebay?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, and there are peices on there, but honestly i do not have that good of an idea of what to look for or a good design eye of where to go. Not only that, but i dont know the difference in the wood they are showing.


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

I've actually got too much driftwood right now, need to get rid of some. I have never shipped anything from (inside) my aquarium, how easily is that done? Driftwood seems to pose 2 problems: 1. it's heavy, and 2. it's got plants on it, so needs moisture and short shipping time

If you think these things can be overcome, I'll post some pics for ya and some price quote!


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Sean, I am going to go for a walk along the creek where I grew up this weekend. I will keep my eyes open for you (myself too  ).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

wannabescaper said:


> I have never shipped anything from (inside) my aquarium, how easily is that done? Driftwood seems to pose 2 problems: 1. it's heavy, and 2. it's got plants on it, so needs moisture and short shipping time


Shipping things from your aquarium is pretty easy. Most items (plants, driftwood, etc) can be shipped sealed in a plastic bag and put inside USPS boxes or any box for that matter. Depending on the size of the driftwood, USPS has a Flat Rate Priority Mail Box that ships for $7.70 for weights of up to 70lbs. It isn't the biggest box but it may work for smaller pieces of wood.

There is also the option of using Parcel Post for shipping heavier items. That will be weight based and I'm not familiar with the rates. USPS.com would be a good source for the shipping quotes...


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

wannabescaper said:


> I've actually got too much driftwood right now, need to get rid of some. I have never shipped anything from (inside) my aquarium, how easily is that done? Driftwood seems to pose 2 problems: 1. it's heavy, and 2. it's got plants on it, so needs moisture and short shipping time
> 
> If you think these things can be overcome, I'll post some pics for ya and some price quote!


I would not mind seeing what you have, go ahead and shoot me a PM with whatevery you have!



EcleckticGirl said:


> Sean, I am going to go for a walk along the creek where I grew up this weekend. I will keep my eyes open for you (myself too  ).


That would be great! I will need a few larger peices for another tank i should be getting next week.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

ctmpwrdcamry said:


> That would be great! I will need a few larger peices for another tank i should be getting next week.


That would be the 75 gallon, right?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

That would be correct.


----------

